# Meanwhile Back In The Basement.......



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

After the recent flood of gorgeous and, although I hate to use the word, genuinely rare watches, I bring you the latest find from the murky bottom end of the market.

This one arrived today, a backset Timex with a Model 87 Electronic movement. The seller's photo was actually quite flattering in comparison with what dropped out of the envelope,










However, after half an hour, this was the result










It's now been on my wrist for the last 12 hours, and, at the risk of asking for trouble, it has kept perfect time so far. I won't go so far as to say how much it was, but, here, where it's a 70km round trip to buy a watch battery, it was less than the price of a watch strap at the big Carrefour in Limoges.

I know its not every collectors dream watch, but it pleases me, and that's the whole point of collecting anything.

.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice find!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ah, limoges.

went there 2 years ago for a week. full of brits :lol: we had a huge northern noisy family one side and a couple of pi$$ed arguing cockneys the other.

calm would descend a little after dark so i used to sit out then on the rickety balcony drinking strange dark foreign beers watch hedgehogs in the garden.

and sun flowers so many dead sunflowers - i think we went a few weeks too late.

good food, got some nice pottery too - no idea where that went, out as gifts probably...

you can tell i have insomnia cant you :wallbash:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rotundus said:


> ah, limoges.
> 
> went there 2 years ago for a week. full of brits :lol: we had a huge northern noisy family one side and a couple of pi$$ed arguing cockneys the other.
> 
> ...


Insomnia is no stranger to me, either I can't sleep, or if I do I'm wide awake within 4 hours or so.

Fields full of sunflowers, growing blacker by the day as the seeds in the heads ripen, 3 weeks earlier those same fields vibrated with yellow.

Limoges is rather strange. It tries hard to be a cosmopolitan city, but in reality it's Stoke on Trent with slightly more style! Few Brits spend a week in Limoges, it's more usually a stop over on the way to or from the south. Go a few kms in any direction and you're back in the countryside, and if you go off the beaten track, even just a little, you can still feel like you've stepped back in time. Here, 40 minutes from the centre of Limoges, it's like that but even more so. I have neighbours, long retired, who still live in the same house they did when they were first married in the 1950's, and that's the norm.

Anyway enough of the traveller's tales


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

john87300 said:


> I know its not every collectors dream watch, but it pleases me, and that's the whole point of collecting anything.


You are so right John and congratulations on this purchase :thumbsup:. I like my Timex Electrics and Electronics just as much as the more expensive makes. And in many cases, their electric movements also live up to that well known Timex sound bite "they take a licking and keep on ticking".

One of my favourite Model 87 Timex watches is the model below --- I think this dial design is great. At one point, I was buying these whenever they appeared on ebay, and I now have 5...since I'm now "cured", I wont bid on any more, but I could PM you when I see one if you're interested --- let me know.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> john87300 said:
> 
> 
> > I know its not every collectors dream watch, but it pleases me, and that's the whole point of collecting anything.
> ...


Thanks Paul, that would be great

Over here, other than at the top of the range items (and over priced LIPs) electrics are hard to find. There are a good few in the US, but many won't deliver to Europe, and some that do want ridiculous money to deliver. I've made an arrangement with a friend in Alabama, and he will bid for me and forward it on to me after I transfer the money to him. He just got me a LeGant like your white dialled one, which nobody in the States seemed that keen on, Hopefully it will be here by Xmas. The only difference I can see between this one and yours, is yours is in a stainless steel case, and the back of mine says it's a base metal bezel, otherwise they seem to be identical.

How is Brighton these days? I haven't been there, other than when driving through from Newhaven to Worthing to see the family for a few years now.


----------

